

IE still reinvents its own standard - doesn't support TouchEvents - bsimpson
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/10/19/handling-multi-touch-and-mouse-input-in-all-browsers.aspx

======
bsimpson
Safari, Chrome, and Firefox mobile all support TouchEvents. IE only supports
its own invention, PointerEvents, which combines MouseEvents and TouchEvents
into a single event model.

I'd have to play with it to see if this is a more sane way of doing things,
but it's incredibly frustrating to have them reinvent another wheel (and
ignore the consensus) when developers already have so many other expensive
devices/platforms to test for. (There's not even an IE10 VirtualPC image yet.)

IE 10, you were supposed to be better than this.

